# Heavy Duty Mountain Bike, for a big guy



## steve 1976 (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi i am new to the site, After years of putting on weight to reach 23 stone i have decided i need to change, Eat less and exercise which i never do, So after much thought i have decided to do what i loved when i was a kid going for long rides on my mountain bike, It was a Muddy Fox Pathfinder.  So the question is what bike should i by to be able to take my weight without bending the frame or wheels. .

I am after a simple bike nothing flash just something i can go out on rides with my family.

Thanks in advance Steve.


----------



## gnslr (Dec 24, 2004)

Not sure what you are looking for but I will do my best. As embarrassing as it is to admit I go a solid 250. Many of your Hard Tails will handle weight without any problem. I have or had Hotrock ($450)and Rockhopper ($850) hard tails, both by Specialized. I have also had a Bianchi Lynx ($400) HT and never had any trouble out of any of them. I currently ride a 05 Cannondale Prophet ($1700) and have only had one minor issue with the Mavic 117 wheels. Not really a problem just a few times a year I needed to have them trued.


----------



## CoastTrash (Feb 2, 2008)

im a big guy like you and right I am made it down to 2 choices. The Rockhopper comp disc 29er and the Kona Hoss. Both of those bikes are meant for us bigger folks.


----------



## steve 1976 (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks for the replies guys,

Is the Giant XTC 4.5 anygood


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

gnslr said:


> I have or had Hotrock ($450)and Rockhopper ($850) hard tails, both by Specialized.


You mean the Hardrock....the Hotrock is deisgned for 10 year olds.


----------



## Duckiller (Jan 23, 2008)

I run about 260 and now ride an Ibex Ignition Super. No problems for me and I am pretty hard on bikes. My last bike was also a super star, Trek 4500 that I have had for 5+ years and have never had a problem. That is a great entry level hardtail if they still make it. The part I like is the frame was solid enough that as I got better I just kept upgrading the parts. IBEX also make great hardtails from what I have heard and you get a hellova lot of bike for the money.

Check em out www.ibexbikes.com


----------



## mfgrace (Apr 22, 2009)

*Heavy Duty Rims*

I am about 320 lbs and have a Marin Hardtail. Is there a heavier duty rim that can handle my lbs??? I can pedal a stationary for hours and stopped riding my Marin when the rims started to creak at about 275 lbs.

i need to get back in the saddle but don't want to crush my rims.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

I used to weigh up to 270 and rode a Fuji Nevada 3.0. The components were crap but the frame was (and still is) a champ. Never a problem.


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

Steve, be sure to check out the Clydesdale/Tall Riders forum here at MTBR. It's full of great information and encouragement for us bigger guys. :thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/forumdisplay.php?f=95


----------



## FatBoyWannaBeSlim (May 1, 2011)

*New N Need So Much Help*

Hi Guys Im New here im in need of some help, i live in the U.K and i want to get a mountain bike as i cant walk to well doctor advised me to try cyclying trouble is im around 420lbs/30stone. is there a bike out there for me?

Thanks
P.s be gentyle with me im doing something about my weight prob n dont need any nasty or sarcastic comments from non-understanding people :thumbsup:


----------



## LJYJ (Mar 31, 2011)

FatBoyWannaBeSlim said:


> Hi Guys Im New here im in need of some help, i live in the U.K and i want to get a mountain bike as i cant walk to well doctor advised me to try cyclying trouble is im around 420lbs/30stone. is there a bike out there for me?
> 
> Thanks
> P.s be gentyle with me im doing something about my weight prob n dont need any nasty or sarcastic comments from non-understanding people :thumbsup:


If there was a rep point system on here, You would have just received some from me. :thumbsup: 
No recomendations for bikes. but PROPS for just sticking it out there. ... 
"your post, Not your belly" :devil: ha ha ha 
In all seriousness My little brother was 320lbs 3 months ago, after starting out with 4 mile round trip rides He is now doing 12 mile round trip rides with ease and has lost 30 lbs, NO change in diet... 
Good luck, And please done let any "FAT" comments ruin your intentions or your pride...
They will be just jealouse of your free padding.. :thumbsup:


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

OP: I was in your boat as well a few weeks ago. I think you should choose your budget, and go visit a few bike shops to see what's out there. I test-rode a bunch of different rides. at 6'5" and 260+ (about 60 over where I was in college), I definitely qualify as a clydesdale.

After around a dozen test-rides, I ended up with a Trek/Fisher Marlin 29'er hardtail (23"frame, too, but then, I'm 6'5"). I haven't taken it on anything especially tough yet, since I'm still getting back in condition to ride tougher trails, but it's already taken a few rock hits and a couple of small (under 2 feet) drops without breaking anything. I figure I'll start upgrading parts when I start breaking them.

FatBoy: Huge, Major, thumbs up. Regardless of what bike you end up with, major points for making a positive decision for yourself. As a MTB'er who (stupidly) let life get in the way of riding for about 10 years, I can tell you that getting back in the saddle this spring has already made a huge improvement in my outlook and energy. I'm sure I'll be shedding weight as well, as the spring moves along.


----------



## FatBoyWannaBeSlim (May 1, 2011)

CHeers Dude Means alot and well done to ya bro, im on list for baratric surgery but i wanna do this the natural way it is hard some days as people can be so shallow. i will lose weight im so determind and have good friends and family for support.



LJYJ said:


> If there was a rep point system on here, You would have just received some from me. :thumbsup:
> No recomendations for bikes. but PROPS for just sticking it out there. ...
> "your post, Not your belly" :devil: ha ha ha
> In all seriousness My little brother was 320lbs 3 months ago, after starting out with 4 mile round trip rides He is now doing 12 mile round trip rides with ease and has lost 30 lbs, NO change in diet...
> ...


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi Fatboy,

UK rider here, you will be glad to know lbs just roll off when you take up cycling.

I went from being borderline very obese to normal weight in a couple of years. I have started lifting a lot of weights too, so weight is climbing, but in a good way.

The only real advise I can say is that most bike shops are completely clueless on fitting bikes to big guys.

There is a clydes forum on here (clyde is a 200lb+ racing catagory) that is really where you want to be, it is full of heavy beginners and a few experts.

I should also point out, to do this right will not be cheap, probably the wrong side of a grand, but it is worth it for both enjoyment and health.

before you get anything, run the parts list past the forumers here. You are going to get a lot of bad advise, so be careful who you listen too (especially if they are skinny and work in a bike shop).


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

steve 1976 said:


> Hi i am new to the site, After years of putting on weight to reach 23 stone i have decided i need to change, Eat less and exercise which i never do, So after much thought i have decided to do what i loved when i was a kid going for long rides on my mountain bike, It was a Muddy Fox Pathfinder.  So the question is what bike should i by to be able to take my weight without bending the frame or wheels. .
> 
> I am after a simple bike nothing flash just something i can go out on rides with my family.
> 
> Thanks in advance Steve.


I started out @ the same weight as you in January of 2010. After XC skiing for 2 1/2 months, I was down to *306#. (EDIT: 206# to 306#)*
I started out on an inexpensive FS MTB that, although it had a cheap fork & shock, the other components were of good quality. I upgraded the fork & shock W/e-bay items & now have a solid peforming FS MTB W/a little over $1000 investment.

The weak point W/moderate riding @ your weight will be the wheels. Let's be realistic here. At your weight you won't be doing any jumps, drops or hucking off terrain so any good robust frame will do. I would not try to find the lightest high tech bike if I were you.Try to find something W/2mm (14ga) spokes & a deep "V" wheel. Stay away from aggressive "knobby" tires as they will drag you back & make riding less enjoyable. They will also wear out quickly.

. Plan on spending @ least $400 to $500 for a decent entry level hardtail if you can find last year's model on clearance. A decent entry level FS bike will be @ least $1000 to $1200 & again, only when you can find a deal on a discontinued last year's model.

When you start out, 3 -4 miles will be a long ride. Your bum will be what limits your mileage. DO NOT put a big plush seat on the bike. It is YOUR seat that is the problem, not the seat on the bike. Just ignore the discomfort & don't overdo it @ first.

Keep increasing your mileage. Soon, you will find that after 5 miles or so you will get your "2nd wind" & you will want to keep going.

By late summer, I rode 112 miles in 1 day. By September I had lost just over 90#, down to 232#.

I felt 30 years younger & my blood pressure, which I was taking 4 medications to barely comtrol, was back to normal.

Over the winter I managed to pack 30# back on due to inactivity & mild depression, but I have taken 20# back off & hope to be down to 200# or less by fall.

It was much easier to get in the groove this spring & I have already logged over 900 miles W/63 & 78 mile one day rides in already.


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

CaveGiant said:


> Why would I care about 150g of bike weight, I just ate 400g of cookies while reading this?


Love your sig.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

FatBoyWannaBeSlim said:


> CHeers Dude Means alot and well done to ya bro, im on list for baratric surgery but i wanna do this the natural way it is hard some days as people can be so shallow. i will lose weight im so determind and have good friends and family for support.


Lot of big guys on the Clydes forum. You'll find a ton of great advice on everything from bikes to components to where to get larger size bike clothes there.


----------



## mburdish (May 2, 2011)

I am a big guy too, I am probably getting the Revel 2 but still debating between the 2 and the 1. I did leave a deposit on the 2 though. I was over 300 at one point, then 290 for a few years. I currently am at 245 and 6ft tall. Still wanna drop another 50 and decided to take up biking.


----------



## Ironmonger (May 9, 2011)

Gotta join the list with Fatboy here gang. I'm just getting back into riding and am in a similar weight situation. I did a lot of research and found testimonials from some heavier riders on the Specialized Sport Disc 29er from 2010 so I found and bought one (after a number of test rides, which, incidently, were a challenge in some bike shops! :madman: ) 

I've only ridden it a couple of times so far (just making sure it will hold!) and it has been working so far. I don't plan on doing anything other than surface riding for now but am starting to learn about wheel trueing (sp?) and investing in the materials for that. 

Anticipating the need here, does anyone have some real world experience with the Rhyno Lyte rims versus the Mavics? Also, any recommendations about hub sets to use with a triple butted spoke? I'm dedicated to the point of learning how to build my own gear if thats what I need to do to make this work!

Thanks all!


----------



## Wayne Meuir (Apr 28, 2011)

I started biking last fall on a road bike. I weighed 236 lbs on Jan 1 of this year. I now weigh 186. I have lost 50 lbs, I do about 60 miles a week on my road bike and i just bought a used entry level MTB, a felt Q620. Gonna try to get my first trail ride in Wednesday morning. I am 64 years old, with the exercise and weight loss, I am completely off of all meds, including the BP meds and cohlestrol meds. Better than that, I feel great and sleep much better than I have in a long time! Exercise works!

Wayne


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

What can I say other than, "You guys are awesome!" Good for you! If any of you live in Western md I'd love to hook up and go for a ride with you.


----------



## mburdish (May 2, 2011)

Just curious if anyone along with the size have any back problems and if so has the biking helped? I am currently going to a chiropractor because i have some minor curves in my spine and was having some back pain. The stretching she showed me to do is helping alot but I am wondering if the biking can help or has helped anyone?


----------



## Wayne Meuir (Apr 28, 2011)

Don't know for sure, but I was having some serious back problems many years go and the Dr. I was seeing at the Texas Back Institute recommended biking at that time. I'm sure each case is different.

I was running 35 miles a week when the back problem started and the Doc told me to NEVER run again becasue I was compressing my spine/discs.

Wayne


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

mburdish said:


> Just curious if anyone along with the size have any back problems and if so has the biking helped? I am currently going to a chiropractor because i have some minor curves in my spine and was having some back pain. The stretching she showed me to do is helping alot but I am wondering if the biking can help or has helped anyone?


What has helped me is daily yoga. I'm around 250 and in my early 40s. Working out causes a lot of aches and pains when you do it 4 or 5 day in a row. Yoga gets rid of that pain. Get a couple of DVDs and do a half hour before breakfast. After the first week you'll a huge difference.


----------



## Bilirubin (Mar 6, 2010)

mburdish said:


> Just curious if anyone along with the size have any back problems and if so has the biking helped?


Anything that helps develop core strength will help your back.

I have inherited hyperlordosis (overly curved lower back) and suffered horrible back pain from time to time (forced me to stop competitive fencing). A combination of leg stretches and core strength exercises has almost completely freed me from this.


----------



## XCSKIBUM (Mar 15, 2010)

mburdish said:


> Just curious if anyone along with the size have any back problems and if so has the biking helped? I am currently going to a chiropractor because i have some minor curves in my spine and was having some back pain. The stretching she showed me to do is helping alot but I am wondering if the biking can help or has helped anyone?


I started out @ 306# last March after dropping 16# XC skiing. (I was 322# last January)

I had chronic back problems before that. Now back problems are infrequent & mild since I have lost 70# & strengthened my lower back muscles.

Another 50# before the end of summer is my goal.


----------



## DozerAZ (Jul 29, 2011)

Read "TheMammothRider" posts. 6'8" 480lb; he discuses bike and components he's used. I'm about as heavy but short legs; I'm starting with a used Surly Instigator frame, 24" large marge rims, 24x3 bermaster tires, and adding parts. Got a 16" Instigator but would like to find a 14" Instigator.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

Ironmonger- I have sun rhyno lite rims and, seem good and strong, Im about 200 lbs but hard on gear. DozerAZ can you post some pics of instigator with the 24 large marges? I have the rhyno lites on my instigator but am kinda wanting to get some fatty tire/rim combo going on it. Thanks


----------



## DozerAZ (Jul 29, 2011)

*Circa 2007 Surly Instigator frame with 24" Large Marge rims.*

My 2007 Surly Instigator with 24" Surly Large Marge rims and 24" x 3" Berm Master tires. I posted the pics in my gallery. Still figuring out how to post in my profile and individual messages.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

I cannot see the picture...


----------



## treebandido (Sep 24, 2011)

CoastTrash said:


> im a big guy like you and right I am made it down to 2 choices. The Rockhopper comp disc 29er and the Kona Hoss. Both of those bikes are meant for us bigger folks.


I have a Kona Hoss and have found it impossible to break, Well almost... The hayes nines brakes have had major issues when it came to bleeding and now need changing out this was largely my own fault though, Otherwise it was sound as a pound.


----------



## treebandido (Sep 24, 2011)

...


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm here to tell ya that ANY bike used moderately will help lose the #'s. January 2011 weighed in at @ 310#'s at doctor's office and had very high blood pressure and taking two meds for it. Bought a Wallyworld special (no flames please, the B.P. Meds took my disposable income:madmax, and rode a little each day bumping up distance each week. Last week I weighed in @ 219#'s and now looking at getting a real bike for fun and more work outs. Kudos for the effort and good luck with getting into better shape.:thumbsup:


----------



## ussprinceton2004 (Apr 9, 2007)

I have lost 40+ lbs since January 2011, now my weight is currently at around 190lbs. I plan on losing another 30 lbs. because I want to buy a super light road bike. There is no sense in buying a weight weenies bike if you've got a lot of extra weight on your person to lug while pedaling.


----------



## dionb (Sep 28, 2011)

HI All!
I have recently acquired a Santa Cruz Tazmon from my Dad that i am looking to sell. Really don't know much about the bike but i am told it was an amazing bike in its day. What do you think i should list it for? And are people still interested in buying a bike like this on mtbr??

Any advise would be appreciated!


----------



## Bigman740 (Dec 1, 2011)

*BIG guy needs a BIG guy bike!*

Hi everybody! I'm brand new to the site and I am in the market for the right mountain bike. I am pushing 300lbs and need a bike that can support my weight. I am looking for something hopefully less than $1000. Really the lower the better, but I do plan on buying a quality product and know that I will have to for out some dough for a good bike. Any good suggestions for a good sturdy affordable bike??


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Last February I weighed almost 260#. I now weigh 200# thanks to MTB'ing. 

Great decision to take it up, congratulations on the lifestyle change, and stick around we always need new blood around here.

For my 2 cents I bought a 2005 Giant in February when I was still very large, and rode the crap out of it and it held up like a true champ.

I have read on other forums that Giants are known for their ability to handle heavier riders.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bigman740 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the suggestion. I will check out the giants for sure. Did you use any reinforced rims or anything like that??

I am really hoping that biking will help me shed some lbs. As it is now I am very active for a big guy and feel like biking will be really good for me all around.

Thanks again for the input!


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Bigman740 said:


> Thanks a lot for the suggestion. I will check out the giants for sure. Did you use any reinforced rims or anything like that??
> 
> I am really hoping that biking will help me shed some lbs. As it is now I am very active for a big guy and feel like biking will be really good for me all around.
> 
> Thanks again for the input!


If you fall in love with it like the majority of us did (I love Mountain Biking more than I can express), you WILL lose weight and gain better general fitness.

As for the rims, as long as they are double walled you are good to go (any half way decent name brand MB is going to have double walled rims). Just be sure to invest in a pump so you can check air pressure every time you ride.


----------



## wrkn4it (Apr 4, 2012)

new here just posting up to say after reading this thread on a whim just cruising around the great interwebs looking into mtn. bikes for bigger guys (5'10 245lbs) I am going to move forward with my plan to find a useable mtn. bike so i can start riding to help me get back into shape

i see alot of good info on here for people looking to spend in budgets of $500+ but do to the great economic times and the arrival of my second daughter (well arriving any day now) i do not have that kind of extra cash, i have already realized i am going to have to buy used, but my questions are what brands of bikes should i keep my eye out for being used but decent, and would be comfortable on my big but... i have sat on bikes recently but they all seem to be very painful on the but  im sure you know what i mean 

anywho what do you suggest i keep my eye open for for a beginner bike for some on/off road biking...

thanks again for the extra boost i needed to get this started im tired of being the "fat daddy" i want to be able to ride with my daughter (9 yrs old) and have a good time,


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Any of the brands sold in specialty bike shops are good as used brands. You need to be a little careful with the Dorel-owned brands, though - Schwinn, GT, Mongoose, Diamondback, probably some others have both bike shop tier bikes and department store bikes. Check out the sticky thread on the forum.

bikepedia.com also (in general) lists serious bikes but not toys. So that's another way to see if what you're looking at is a feasible bike. There are a ton of brands, so I'm not going to try to list everything.

As far as your butt is concerned, the facetious answer is to HTFU. But the real answer is too. After a couple weeks of riding, your butt will get used to it. Saddle fit bears mentioning here too.  All your weight, or almost all at least, should be on your sit bones. If it's other places, that's not okay. Messing with the fore/aft position and tilt of the saddle may fix it. If it doesn't, you need to try something else. For those of us on a budget, a good way to look for a saddle can be the new bike takeoffs that a lot of shops have sitting around. More particular riders sometimes change the saddle on their bikes before they even leave the shop. Often, the shop gives them a small credit and tries to resell the saddle. That's what I'm talking about. Another option you might have is a store specializing in used bikes. (Incidentally, a good place to look at several used bikes all at once, too.) If all else fails, people are saying that there are some reasonable saddles at WalMart lately.

When you find a promising bike, if you're not sure, post here. People will be glad to give opinions, and some will even be useful.


----------



## Pap48 (Apr 16, 2017)

I am new to this site, just joined a few minutes ago. I am a real big guy with a really bad back and after riding a stationary bike in the gym I have decided I want to ride a bike. I don't want to have to buy multiple bikes, so I am looking for an inbetweener bike that will fit me now and still work for me later. I am disabled so I am on a fixed income, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

What an epic bump - I have always been a heavier rider (250 ish), and to be honest I have never had to deal with a frame or wheel failure due to my weight. I will note I am not riding big drops or bombing at the bike park.

After many years of riding steeel alloy and aluminum framed bikes, I have finally embraced carbon.

Go and visit a few bike shops in your area and tell them your budget, they will be able to guide you.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Pap48 said:


> I am new to this site, just joined a few minutes ago. I am a real big guy with a really bad back and after riding a stationary bike in the gym I have decided I want to ride a bike. I don't want to have to buy multiple bikes, so I am looking for an inbetweener bike that will fit me now and still work for me later. I am disabled so I am on a fixed income, any help would be appreciated.


This section is aimed at you.
Clydesdales/Tall Riders - Mtbr.com

The cheapest possible bikes are at garage sales . . . .and this is the time for those.


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Wayne Meuir said:


> I started biking last fall on a road bike. I weighed 236 lbs on Jan 1 of this year. I now weigh 186. I have lost 50 lbs, I do about 60 miles a week on my road bike and i just bought a used entry level MTB, a felt Q620. Gonna try to get my first trail ride in Wednesday morning. I am 64 years old, with the exercise and weight loss, I am completely off of all meds, including the BP meds and cohlestrol meds. Better than that, I feel great and sleep much better than I have in a long time! Exercise works!
> 
> Wayne


It is amazing what diet and exercise can do to get people off the meds.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

Pap48 said:


> I am new to this site, just joined a few minutes ago. I am a real big guy with a really bad back and after riding a stationary bike in the gym I have decided I want to ride a bike. I don't want to have to buy multiple bikes, so I am looking for an inbetweener bike that will fit me now and still work for me later. I am disabled so I am on a fixed income, any help would be appreciated.


I am in the same boat as you. I weigh 280 and I have a goal to drop 100lbs so I can become a light rider. Yeah...losing weight for your health is great and all but everyone says that's their goal. I want a real goal that I can focus on for self improvement rather than focusing on health. Gaining my health back will be a byproduct of me chasing my riding goals.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

For us Clyde's I would think just about any fat bike would be a plus. Higher volume thicker tires and wider stouter rims.
If you're not into fat bikes check out the Beast of the East by Cannondale. It sports a 3" tire and a wider rim. I've had mine for several months now and love it.
It comes in several grades. Mine is the BOE 1 
Take the time to check them out. They are made for us large guys.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm against fat bikes for first mtn bike. 

as a 240lb+ rider, wheelsets probably wont' last too long depending on how fast you get. Other than that, i think the other components on a bike will be fine. Myabe you'll need bigger brake rotors. When your wheelsets starts to wear out (spokes will start to break regularly), keep an eye out for a wheelset deal in the All mountain variety. do not get a race XC wheelset.


----------



## hwklein88 (Jul 27, 2019)

Hey guys, new poster here. Hope all is well, glad I found this thread. I’m a larger guy I’m around 6’2, #245. Pretty powerful lower half from rugby and riding single speed road bikes for 10 years. So that leads me to my issue.. just got back into MTB. Just bought a 2019 Trek marlin 6, 23 inch frame, 29er. I went riding about 13 miles yesterday and about 8 were on a black diamond. Just bought this bike 36 days ago. Yesterday I noticed after riding that my largest crank is digging into my frame and starting to take chunks out... called the bike shop and they say I’m producing more
Force than my bike can handle?!? What kind of **** is that? Do y’all think this is bad and how should I approach the shop with this today.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

The Marlin 6 is an entry-level bike. Based on what you wrote about your size and the kind of trails you're riding, you are pushing that bike way beyond what it was designed to handle! The question is: did you chose to buy the wrong bike, or did the shop sell you the wrong bike?

As a former bike shop employee, I have been in that situation. Customer comes in and wants to spend a bare minimum on a new bike but wants to ride it very hard. I tell the customer they ought to buy a more suitable bike. The appropriate bike costs more money for good reason, not just because I want to make a bigger sale. Skeptical customer buys the cheaper bike anyways, destroys it in two months, and is upset that the bike is "poor quality."

If you wanted a bike that could handle a 250 pound rugby player on black diamond trails, the hard truth is that you should have spent a lot more money on something that is suited for that. Not sure if that's your fault or the bike shops.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

hwklein88 said:


> Hey guys, new poster here. Hope all is well, glad I found this thread. I'm a larger guy I'm around 6'2, #245. Pretty powerful lower half from rugby and riding single speed road bikes for 10 years. So that leads me to my issue.. just got back into MTB. Just bought a 2019 Trek marlin 6, 23 inch frame, 29er. I went riding about 13 miles yesterday and about 8 were on a black diamond. Just bought this bike 36 days ago. Yesterday I noticed after riding that my largest crank is digging into my frame and starting to take chunks out... called the bike shop and they say I'm producing more
> Force than my bike can handle?!? What kind of **** is that? Do y'all think this is bad and how should I approach the shop with this today.


Like Mac said, you ended up using a starter bike beyond what it was meant to do. Someone else on this forum had the exact same issue you did. I wish I can find his thread. He gouged his starter bike frame doing the same stuff you are doing. I actually weigh less than 260 now and my midrange mountain bike is holding up to my rides quite well. It sounds like you need to find yourself a stout trail bike now!


----------



## hwklein88 (Jul 27, 2019)

I should've clarified earlier on this! I'm located in eastern NC, and it is pretty flat, our toughest trails where I live is nothing compared to anything on the western side of the state. My local shop did recommend this bike for what I'm looking to do which is riding the local trails. I'm about ten days outside of my 30-day return window and sketched out to ride this bike again. They mentioned that possibly just adding an extender would create enough distance, but that still sounds a little sketchy to me. Could this likely be an incorrect spec'ed bike from trek? What would you expect in this situation with the bike?


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

When you say "largest crank" are your referring to the largest chainring up front? The thing that might be referred to as a front sprocket? Or is it the actual crank arm hitting the frame?

Until you get this sorted, maybe try shifting to a lower gear and avoid heavy mashing. Big guys and single-speeders can put out massive torque....maybe it's more than the drivetrain or frame can handle.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Add an extender? I need more info, but that sounds sketchy.

Clearly, this bike is not going to last you. Technically, you should be able to return the bike, but personally, I would not feel good about that with the knowledge that the shop and Trek kinda got screwed because you used the bike well beyond what it was designed to do.

Personally, again, I would either get the bike in working shape again and keep it around as a secondary bike and learn from the experience, and buy something more suitable. OR, you can return the bike and buy something more suitable for you from the same shop. I am not sure how this works on the business end, but if Trek takes a hit on that return and not the shop, Trek is a massive company and your return of a $600 bike is a drop in the bucket and just part of doing business to them. If the shop does not give you a hard time, they've earned your business and you should buy a sufficiently burly bike from them.

What bike? That's a topic for a different thread. You might try the Clydesdale forum or the regional forum for the trails you want to ride.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Sounds like your chainring (toothy sprocket on the cranks) is hitting your chainstays (near-horizontal tube of the frame that goes from the cranks to the rear axle). You can't space that out to create clearance because that would mess up the way the shifting works.

Either you have bent your cranks spindle, bent the chainring, or you're riding so hard as to cause the frame to flex and push the frame and chainring into contact.

Replacing the cranks with something stronger would solve first issue, but those are Tourney cranks. Flimsy-ass cranks designed to be inexpensive and functional for low-impact riding. They are also designed for an 3x8-speed drivetrain so there are not many options out there because everything is 11 or 12 speed now.

Replacing the chainring would solve the second, albeit temporarily because you've already demonstrated that you can mangle a chainring in a matter of a few rides.

A new bike designed around a wider chainline and a stiffer frame would solve the last one.


----------



## hwklein88 (Jul 27, 2019)

Awesome man, I appreciate the info. I'm hoping to hear more from the shop/trek this afternoon!


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Addendum: you can't replace the chainrings on Tourney cranks. They are riveted together.


----------



## hwklein88 (Jul 27, 2019)

shop just called: He isn't sure what's going on, he thinks its chain suck.. Which I know it's not. They are calling Trek to see if this is a common issue.....


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Chain suck sounds unlikely
https://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_ch.html#chainsuck


----------



## hwklein88 (Jul 27, 2019)

Trek suggested to put on a new Shimano chain. and that should fix it.....


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

I doubt any bike shop would recommend a Marlin 6 for riding black diamond trails. It can be done, of course, but would not be recommended. Add in your weight and power, and it's a bad formula.

If you are pretty new to MTB and it really is a black diamond trail, then I suspect that you are not choosing smooth lines by inexperience and hitting drops and jumps extremely hard for the same reason. Then you add in your weight . . . . The components of that bike, as noted here, are not really built for that kind of use.

I'm going to guess that you need to let the bike shop actually look at it rather than speculate on verbal descriptions.

Chain sounds unlikely, but you still haven't clarified the problem as to whether it's the crank or a chainring that is hitting the frame. Or maybe the chain itself? And where on the frame whatever it is is hitting.

For example, a 3x drivetrain has extra slack in the chain (compared to a 2x or 1x) to accommodate the three front rings. A higher-end derailleur can do a better job of keeping that chain tight, even when in smaller rings front and back. A Shimano Tourney cannot. So you have a lot of chain slap and possibly chain suck while riding rough terrain. This would be exaggerated on a black diamond trail.


----------

